# Tournament on Appalachicola?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard of a bass tournament happening on October 15th on Appalachicola river? If so give details please.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you asking about the Docie Memorial Bass Tournament? It's in White City on September 17th.

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/2011DOCIEBASSMEMORIALTOURNAMENT.html


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

where is this tournament actually at...new to the apalachicola ...would like to fish but dont know where the launch is at


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Pirate I think that might be it. Thanks for the info.

@zwagner check out Pirate's post and follow the link it gives you the info.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=White...53406&sspn=0.537448,0.823975&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=18

I've not been there, but I think this is it.


----------

